# n00b Twisp DIY Hack Experiment



## Glytch (23/7/16)

I received my iStick Pico 75W + Melo 3 yesterday along with some Weiner Vape Roll Over. The Weiner Vape is 6mg 30/70 PG/VG and tastes amazing. Throat hit was slightly too harsh though.

I quickly learnt that sub-ohms are thirsty. Went through around 8ml in 24 hours. I was getting concerned because I've already blown my August budget on kit and DIY supplies. I didn't want to run out of juice.

I had 40ml of Twisp Rebel (18mg) and the guys on the Durban Whatsapp group helped me concoct a plan to make my leftover Twisp Juice work for me. They suggested starting with a ratio of 1:3 or 1:4 (TwispJuice:VG). Bought some Dolly Varden from Clicks this morning. Here are the results of my Twisp Juice DIY Hack.

I did 1 part Twisp rebel (18mg) with 3 parts VG. Getting more flavour than I ever did with the Twisp even with diluting it with VG. Nic is a bit high though. End result was a 12.5PG/77.5VG. That was only a sample and I think I'll do I:4 ratio with the rest.

It's also good to know that if I'm ever stuck for juice I can buy 20ml twisp juice for R160 and get 100ml out of it. Also the higher vg means bigger clouds. Yay.

I think I might go Max VG when I DIY.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Nice one @Glytch 

What did the higher VG Rebel mix taste like in the Pico/Melo3mini ?
Did you try it in there?


----------



## Glytch (23/7/16)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Glytch
> 
> What did the higher VG Rebel mix taste like in the Pico/Melo3mini ?
> Did you try it in there?


Yeah. That's what I used. More flavour in the Melo3 than I ever got from the twisp devices.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Yeah. That's what I used. More flavour in the Melo3 than I ever got from the twisp devices.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



That Twisp Rebel is a great flavour. I tried a few other energy drink flavours a while back and none tasted as good for me as the Rebel.

But on its own in more powerful gear the flavour is way too much. So i like your plan of diluting it with VG.

I may have an old bottle or two lying around. You giving me ideas...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (23/7/16)

Try it and see. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (23/7/16)

I had 30ml bottle of 6mg Cannoli be One and turned it into a 60ml haha  6mg is too much for me. I lost a bit of flavour but it still tastes excellent (it was very sweet to start with).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaher619 (23/7/16)

Great idea . I have some twisp peach flavour left over.


----------

